# Poljot 2416 Part Require



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for part 498 if someone has it ? - it went flying into thin air!!!!

Thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

jnash said:


> Looking for part 498 if someone has it ? - it went flying into thin air!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jonathan


 sorry i cant see it right, is it a dial washer?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Very similar to one yes

It's a small clip to hold on one of the date wheels , do you think you may be able to help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

jnash said:


> Very similar to one yes
> 
> It's a small clip to hold on one of the date wheels , do you think you may be able to help?


 awful picture, i tried to find a parts list but failed

should have a couple kicking about, leave it with me i may be a day or so though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Are these the washers on these wheels Jon?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Roy however i have already asked that seller!

Its a tiny clip that holds a wheel onto a post (related to the date wheel)

see below


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

jnash said:


> Thanks Roy however i have already asked that seller!
> 
> Its a tiny clip that holds a wheel onto a post (related to the date wheel)
> 
> see below


 ahh..now i see, will have a look shortly, i have quite a few 2416's


----------

